# Sunday at Wilton house supercars (other cars)



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for looking


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing both groups of pictures with us.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow some great cars and thanks for sharing


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

R34 and an NSX........ Oooooooooof!! 2 cars I would own in a heartbeat and more than likely tick off the list in my later years I think. That F12 looks stunning as well.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Love the lambos mate :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

leehob said:


> Love the lambos mate :thumb:


Didnt go much on the Huracan, just dont seem that special (if you get what i mean) but then it was next to a super leggera


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I was 'fairly' impressed with the Veedub, until I looked it up on t'internet - maaan, it's ugly from the side.

Still, loads of other drop dead gorgeous pics for me to drool over.

Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics. :thumb:

We gave this a full Gtechniq Correction Detail about three weeks ago:










Also removed and re-applied most of the paint protection film with the latest self healing Suntek film.

Alex


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

EliteCarCare said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. :thumb:
> 
> We gave this a full Gtechniq Correction Detail about three weeks ago:
> 
> ...


You done a stunning job there Alex :thumb:



suprised at the state of some of the cars there, seems most had been to the £5 car wash before hand :wall:


----------



## vroomphoto (Jun 11, 2015)

EliteCarCare said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. :thumb:
> 
> We gave this a full Gtechniq Correction Detail about three weeks ago:
> 
> ...


Belongs to my friend Simon  He popped round in it the other week have to say the ppf looks really good.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice shots there mate!


----------

